# E-Bike Transalp



## Bullhead (12. März 2012)

Ratet mal, wer den neuen Trend propagiert und auf die Beine hilft? Mit dem E-Bike über die Alpen. Von Innsbruck zum Gardasee....

Naa? Richtig! Es ist der Uli Stanciu. 

Wollte mir sein neues Alpencross-Buch vorbestellen und habe auf der Amazon-Seite ins Inhaltsverzeichnis geschaut. Jetzt kann man sich schon etwas besser ausmalen, wo der Trend hingeht. Noch mehr Massen auf den Alpenpfaden und Hütten. Sport, Ausdauer und Abenteuer werden auf der Strecke bleiben. Ich freu mich schon drauf. Wann kommt eigentlich die elektrische TAC? 

Danke Uli, für diesen neuen Geld-Scheffel-Trend.


----------



## prince67 (12. März 2012)

Da kann man doch gleich mit dem Auto/Krad fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebamedd (12. März 2012)

Tja tja die E-Fahrräder. Mir persönlich leuchtet die Unterscheidung zwischen "Pedelec" und Mofa sowieso nicht ein.


----------



## Sentilo (12. März 2012)

Bullhead schrieb:


> ... Mit dem E-Bike über die Alpen ... Uli Stanciu ... Noch mehr Massen auf den Alpenpfaden und Hütten ....



Die menschgewordene Schneekanone. Ein wahrer Alpenfreund


----------



## Bullhead (12. März 2012)

sebamedd schrieb:


> Tja tja die E-Fahrräder. Mir persönlich leuchtet die Unterscheidung zwischen "Pedelec" und Mofa sowieso nicht ein.


 
Naja, beim Mofa trittst du nicht. Beim Pedelec musst du treten, damit Leistung kommt. Fakt ist aber wohl, dass beim Faktor 1:3 jeder noch so steile Anstieg platt gebügelt wird. 100 Watt selbst treten plus 300 Watt aus der Batterie und schon machst du 400 Watt stundenlang. Klasse!

Und wenn es dann richtig voll wird, kommen die generellen Bike-Verbote. Für alle.


----------



## homerjay (12. März 2012)

Ja, der Herr Stanciu. Ist halt selber auch nicht mehr der Jüngste und will sich wohl auf diesem Weg eine neue Zielgruppe erschliessen. 

Die von ihm herausgegebene "bike" hatte ja schon vor einiger Zeit recht wohlwollend über Elektroantriebe berichtet und den Gruber-Antrieb für den Milestone-Award nominiert, was für mich der Grund war, mein Abo zu kündigen.

Wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob man überhaupt motorisiert auf den Trails unterwegs sein darf, selbst bei Rad- und Forstwegen könnte das je nach Land ein Problem sein.


----------



## Bullhead (12. März 2012)

Das Pedelec fällt rechtlich (noch) unter die Kategorie Fahrrad. Dort, wo MTB sein dürfen, können dann auch die Teile hin. Also überall, wo es nicht explizit verboten ist, mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren. 

Ich werde mir sein Buch jetzt auch nicht mehr kaufen. Ich glaube, es hackt. Wobei 49,- schon ein stolzer Preis sind. Die Tracks kann ich mir auch günstiger woanders zusammen klicken. Aber wer 3.000+ für ein E-Bike ausgibt....


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. März 2012)

Ich denke die werden auf den Forstwegen unterwegs sein und nicht auf den Trails.
Denn wer E-Bike fährt hat schiess im schweren Gelände


----------



## dede (12. März 2012)

...unglücklicherweise führt Ulis "e-Bike Transalp" aber abschnittsweise auch über Trails (z.B. den 1er am Sandjoch).....


----------



## Hofbiker (12. März 2012)

Lasst sie nur kommen, sobald es heist schieben oder tragen, dann werden die E-Biker auf den höhergelegenen Trails nicht hinwollen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Wer will schon sein E-Bike auf das Schlappinerjoch, Schrofenpass tragen! und zum Rucksack noch 8kg zuzsätzlich 15Kg oder mehr den Berg hochschleppen!  :kotz::kotz:

Da wird es ihnen einfach zu viel!


----------



## Bullhead (12. März 2012)

dede schrieb:


> ...unglücklicherweise führt Ulis "e-Bike Transalp" aber abschnittsweise auch über Trails (z.B. den 1er am Sandjoch).....


 

Na klar, die neue Zielgruppe soll ja auch Spaß dabei haben. Das sind ja schließlich auch Spitzen-Fullys von den bekannten Herstellern. Nur mit Motörchen dran. Die werden jetzt ganz professionell heiß gemacht auf ihren Sport und ihr neues Sportgerät. Vor allem haben die Teile so viel Kraft, dass die auch die schweren Trails ohne Abzusteigen hoch kommen werden. Sozusagen das beste Gefährt für steilste Dolomiten-Trails! Im Uphill wohl gemerkt. Und Downhill geht sowieso "von selbst".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (12. März 2012)

Bullhead schrieb:


> Sozusagen das beste Gefährt für steilste Dolomiten-Trails!


für pussies und rentner.


----------



## hackspechtchen (12. März 2012)

sebamedd schrieb:


> Tja tja die E-Fahrräder. Mir persönlich leuchtet die Unterscheidung zwischen "Pedelec" und Mofa sowieso nicht ein.



Ich habe gestern auf ein paar E-Bike-Seiten geschaut. Es gibt Räder, die bei 25km/h abriegeln - das sind wohl Fahrräder (irgendwie). Bei den schnelleren (45km/h) stand was von Versicherung und Führerschein - also Mofa / Roller.

Ich persönlich sehe ein Fahrrad vor allem als Sportgerät, und da ist ein Motor natürlich Unsinn. Gestern habe ich aber eine Oma auf so einem Ding in der Innenstadt abzischen sehen - für alte Säcke oder für den täglichen Arbeitsweg kann sogar ich mir diese Hilfsmotorkonstrukte vorstellen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. März 2012)

Ach ihr werdet sehn wenn Oma und Opa heulend am Wegrand sitzen weil sie vor Angst in die Hose gesch..... haben.


----------



## Bullhead (12. März 2012)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ach ihr werdet sehn wenn Oma und Opa heulend am Wegrand sitzen weil sie vor Angst in die Hose gesch..... haben.


 
Schau dir doch mal die klassischen AC-Routen an. Von Stanciu, Albrecht und anderen. Dort, wo der größte Biker-Anteil unterwegs ist. Der kleinste Strecken-Teil sind Trails. Das meiste sind Forstwege, "Pisten" oder einfach sogar nur Asphalt. Selbst die Fanes-Rounde ist trailtechnisch doch überhaupt nicht schwierig. Mit Pedelec auf jeden Fall zu machen. Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass man mit einem Pedelec schwerere Trails uphilll fahren kann, als mit einem MTB. Und jetzt stell dir nur mal den normalen Konsumenten vor, der ein mal im Jahr einen geführten Alpencross bucht. Und der bekommt jetzt die Möglichkeit, die Alternative mit dem Pedelec zu wählen: uphill leicht hoch und geführt die schwersten Trails mit Fullface und Protektoren runter. 

Warum nicht? Das funktioniert auch für die Zielgruppen außerhalb der Scheintod-Fraktion.


----------



## polo (12. März 2012)

weil's ein sicheres zeichen kompletter verweichlichung ist.


----------



## hackspechtchen (12. März 2012)

Bullhead schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Das funktioniert auch für die Zielgruppen außerhalb der Scheintod-Fraktion.



Viele Modelle haben den Motor unter dem Tretlager. Solche Fahrräder besitzen eine Bodenfreiheit wie Supersportwagen - da ist auf einem Trail, egal ob bergauf oder bergab, schnell Schluss mit lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (12. März 2012)

Yoh die Ausdauerritter sind auf dem Kreuzzug.
Sehen wir es doch mal nüchtern. Die Zielgruppe ist extrem klein. E-Räder taugen für Rentner, Stadteinsatz etc pp. Und genau die Zielgruppe wird sich nicht in die Alpen trauen. Also was soll das Geheule.......


----------



## CrossX (12. März 2012)

Für schwere Downhillpassagen ist aber etwas mehr nötig als nur genügend Geld auf den Tisch zu knallen. Bergauf mag der E-Motor ja jede noch so steile Rampe glattbügeln können, aber bergab sind wieder alle gleich. Und da wird sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennen. Fahrtechnik und Erfahrung kann man nicht kaufen. 
Und seriöse Anbieter von E-Transalps werden schon darauf achten, dass sie keine Sonntagsbiker die Berge runter fallen lassen.


----------



## hackspechtchen (12. März 2012)

DFG schrieb:


> Die Zielgruppe ist extrem klein. E-Räder taugen für Rentner, Stadteinsatz etc pp. Und genau die Zielgruppe wird sich nicht in die Alpen trauen. Also was soll das Geheule.......



Bei einem der größten Bike-Shops in Freiburg (Hild Radwelt) ist ein Großteil der Ladenfläche E-Bike-Area. Ich denke nicht jeder Händler (der ja doch recht nah am Thema "Zielgruppe" ist) würde dein Posting unterschreiben


----------



## CrossX (12. März 2012)

Bin vor kurzem das E-Fully von KTM gefahren. Das Teil hat so einen brutalen Anzug, dass sich unerfahrene Biker selbst bergauf damit umbringen werden. 25km/h über nen ruppeligen Trail bergauf können ganz schön flott sein. 
Wenn die ersten Leute einer E-Transalp im Krankenhaus liegen werden die Anbbieter das Konzept ganz schnell wieder einstampfen


----------



## DFG (12. März 2012)

Gut, ich bin nah an einer Verkaufsfläche im Ruhrgebiet. Das Publikum ist weit davon entfernt sich über die Alpen zu schrauben. Die wollen auf den alten Zug-Trassen rasen oder das Ding als Autoersatz nutzen, weil nicht jeder ist gerne nachgeschwitzt im Büro. Ist auch alles iO.


----------



## Sentilo (12. März 2012)

DFG schrieb:


> E-Räder taugen für Rentner, Stadteinsatz etc pp. Und genau die Zielgruppe wird sich nicht in die Alpen trauen. Also was soll das Geheule ...



Das sieht die Firma Nicolai offenbar anders. 

E-Downhiller: http://www.nicolai.net/158-0-ION+20+E-BOXX.html


----------



## CrossX (12. März 2012)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Das sieht die Firma Nicolai offenbar anders.
> 
> E-Downhiller: http://www.nicolai.net/158-0-ION+20+E-BOXX.html



Dann müsste der Veranstalter aber locker 2000 Euro pro Teilnehmer verlangen, wenn er jedem ein Bike für 10000 Euro unter den Hintern pflanzt.


----------



## gewitterBiker (12. März 2012)

Das Buch hat über 250 Seiten. Eine einzige der 20 vorgestellten Touren wird als E-Bike-Transalp vorgestellt. 

Meine Güte. E-Bikes gibts jetzt schon Jahre. Ich bin oft in den Alpen und noch ist dort nichts von einer E-Bike-Schwemme zu sehen. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es nie ein Massenphänomen wird. 
Ich sehe immer wieder Leute auf solchen Bikes aber: keine Sportler, keine Massen. Und ich habe abseits von breiten Wegen noch nie E-Bikes gesehen. Also kein Grund zur Panik sondern weiterhin Leben und Leben lassen.


----------



## Bullhead (12. März 2012)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es nie ein Massenphänomen wird.


 
Habe ich bis heute auch gedacht. 

Nur wenn ich an Stanciu denke sehe ich die Surf, die Bike und die TAC. War und ist alles zum tollen Massenphänomen geworden und er war/ist derjenige, der seit rund 30 Jahren immer ganz vorne dabei ist, Trendsportarten in Massensportarten zu verwandeln. Das will ich ihm nicht vorwerfen. Bin ja selbst Teil dieser Bewegung.
Und wenn jetzt so ein Stanciu genau auf diesen Zug aufspringt, ist das für mich ein Indikator, wo die Reise mit den Pedelecs hingehen wird. Nämlich nach vorne.

Klar, man kann sagen, leben und leben lassen und ich werde auch keinen Pedelecer in den Alpen vom Bike schubsen. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass die Alpenregionen nicht all zu leicht zugänglich werden sollten. Aber auf lange Sicht wird es wohl genau darauf hinlaufen. Nur so lässt sich Geld verdienen. Und genau diese Entwicklung finde ich in sensiblen Regionen besorglich.


----------



## DFG (12. März 2012)

Ich würde es nicht überbewerten.
Wenn wir mal davon ausgehen, dass das Motorrad anfängt auszusterben, ist das E-Rad der konsequente Nachfolger. Nun war es früher schon so, das die Masse der Mopedfahrer weder Fernreisen, noch Alpentouren noch Motorcross betrieben hat, sondern einfach am Wochende die umliegenden Landstraßen unsicher gemacht hat.
Trendsportarten erzeugen immer einen Hyp, davon leben die Protagonisten des Verkaufs und ebben dann ab.
Oder gibt es noch den VW-Bully mit fünf Brettern und acht Masten auf dem Dach der früher an jeder Ecke stand.
Ich denke wir reden wirklich von einem beschränken Markt. Das ist so wie mit den 29, im wahren Leben interssiert es keine Sau was die Zeitschrift schreiben, bis auf ein paar FashionVictims


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (12. März 2012)

Bullhead schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass die Alpenregionen nicht all zu leicht zugänglich werden sollten. Aber auf lange Sicht wird es wohl genau darauf hinlaufen. Nur so lässt sich Geld verdienen. Und genau diese Entwicklung finde ich in sensiblen Regionen besorglich.



Word!


----------



## Chiccoli (12. März 2012)

naja... dann werden eben wir zu spaßbremsen und blockieren mit unserem lahmen up- und downhill die trails


----------



## CrossX (12. März 2012)

Bei dieser ganzen Diskussion ob demnächst E-Biker Trails blockieren, die Alpen überfluten oder sonst was machen, sollte man sich fragen wer überhaupt so ein Bike fährt. Kennt überhaupt irgendjemand irgendjemanden der ein E-MTB hat, dabei auch noch Interesse an einem Alpencross hat oder gerne Freeridestrecken fährt? Nur weil es diese Bikes gibt, heißt das noch lange nicht das sie in Massen gekauft werden. Also keine Panik. Und solange diese Bikes nicht für 500 Euro im Baumarkt zu haben sind, wird das auch kein Massenphänomen. Schon garnicht in den Alpen. 
Bei einem AC muss die Strecke auch die dementsprechende Infrastruktur verfügen. Die Hüttenwirte werden sich bedanken wenn sie 20 Steckdosen jeden Abend freiräumen dürfen damit eine Gruppe E-Biker ihre Akkus vollmachen kann.


----------



## elbaner (12. März 2012)

Genau: Leben und leben lassen. Ich kenne einige Männer, die seit 20 Jahren auf dem MTB unterwegs sind, jetzt gesundheitliche Probleme haben und deshalb aufs E-Bike umgestiegen sind. Schön dass die ihr Hobby weiter ausüben können. Und ich kenn einige Frauen, die jetzt mit dem E-Bike in der Lage sind, mit ihren Männern zum radeln zu gehen. Was ich auch toll finde. Also etwas mehr Toleranz an den Tag legen, dann funktioniert das alles auch.


----------



## Bullhead (12. März 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die Hüttenwirte werden sich bedanken wenn sie 20 Steckdosen jeden Abend freiräumen dürfen damit eine Gruppe E-Biker ihre Akkus vollmachen kann.


 
Die Hüttenwirte verkaufen dann 20 x 3 Weißbier (bei E-Bikern wahrscheinlich sogar 6) mehr etc.... Die werden wahrscheinlich noch Dieselgeneratoren zusätzlich auf die Berge karren, um die Akkus zu laden.

Hallooo! Das ist deren Geschäft!


----------



## CrossX (12. März 2012)

Bullhead schrieb:


> Die Hüttenwirte verkaufen dann 20 x 3 Weißbier (bei E-Bikern wahrscheinlich sogar 6) mehr etc.... Die werden wahrscheinlich noch Dieselgeneratoren zusätzlich auf die Berge karren, um die Akkus zu laden.
> 
> Hallooo! Das ist deren Geschäft!



Aber den Aufwand werden die nicht für zwei Gruppen im Jahr betreiben. Die verdienen hauptsächlich an den Wanderern. Nicht an den Bikern.


----------



## DerJoe (12. März 2012)

Leute. Fahrt mal bitte ein Pedelec mit 250W Motor. 90% haben einen Nabenantrieb, der schon bei Steigungen von 10% nach wenigen Minuten wegen Überhitzung abschaltet. Die restlichen 9% haben einen Motor unterhalb des Tretlagers. Die werdet ihr auch nie in den Alpen oder auf halbwegs anspruchsvollen Trails finden. Bleibt noch 1%. Ich schätze also mal, dass ihr alle 10.000 MTBler 1x einen mit einem Pedelec darunter finden werdet.
Ihr macht hier im Forum so viel Wind um eine Sache, die noch gar nicht existent ist. Warum lamentiert ihr nicht über die Abfahrt vom Olympus Mons?  Macht genauso viel Sinn.


----------



## Sentilo (12. März 2012)

Nicht existent? 

In Saalbach-Hinterglemm schon. Die bringen das hier glasklar auf den Punkt (unter http://www.bike-circus.at/de/mtb/e-bike.html):

Eine Innovation hält Einzug in den Bikecircus Saalbach Hinterglemm und schließt für viele Biker eventuell auch eine Konditions-Lücke, die das hinterher Hecheln am Hinterrad des Bikepartners ein für allemal als unangenehme Erinnerung an frühere Touren und Ausfahrten verblassen lässt. (...) Das Bikecenter Bike&Soul stellt im Sommer 2010 erstmals eine ganze Flotte E-Bikes im Verleih zur Verfügung. (...) Selbst nicht ganz so konditionsstarke Sportler müssen ab sofort nicht mehr eingeschüchtert auf die muskelbepackten Waden des Bikeguides schielen. Das Mountainbiken mit einem E-Bike gibt ihnen den nötigen Rückenwind und das Gefühl, als ob man Tandem mit einem unsichtbaren Tour-de-France Teilnehmer als zweiten Mann im Sattel fährt.

Und ganz zum Schluss:

Doch auch Top-Sportler sind von der Rechnung Muskelkraft + Motorkraft = erweiterter Tourenhorizont begeistert. So kann die Tagestour gleich um einige Höhenmeter erweitert werden.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. März 2012)

Hi,

ich bin der Meinung, dass jeder weitere Radfahrer außer mir eine große Gefahr für das Mountainbiken an sich darstellt. Sei es durch seinen Fahrstil, sein Outfit, sein Benehmen bzw. Verhalten oder dass er überhaupt fährt und dabei Wege abnutzt.

Wohin es führt, wenn man Alpenregionen leicht zugänglich macht und weil sich damit sogar noch Geld verdienen lässt, wenn man Leute, die zu faul sind selbst den Berg zu bezwingen, auch noch hochfährt, kann man an den Wintersportorten sehen.

Ciao

Roland

P.S. Mein Beitrag hat keinen direkten Bezug zu dem darüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (12. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Ihr macht hier im Forum so viel Wind um eine Sache, die noch gar nicht existent ist.



http://www.haibike.de/produkte_detail_de,998,6494,detail.html

http://www.nicolai.net/158-0-ION+20+E-BOXX.html

Nicht existent?


----------



## Bullhead (12. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Leute. Fahrt mal bitte ein Pedelec mit 250W Motor. 90% haben einen Nabenantrieb, der schon bei Steigungen von 10% nach wenigen Minuten wegen Überhitzung abschaltet.....


 
Mach dich erst mal schlau, was die Dinger wirklich können. Vielleicht ist ein BionX nicht das richtige, aber mit dem Panasonic- oder Bosch-Motor kommst du jeden Berg hoch. Schau dir das KTM-Pedelec an. Selbst wenn die Tretlager-Freiheit nicht wie bei einm reinrassigen Downhiller ist, kannst du damit Trails fahren, wo so mancher Biker vorher absteigt. Das größte Problem wird die Akku-Kapazität sein. Aber auch hier werden die Hütten-Wirte ihre Chance zu nutzen wissen.


----------



## Anselm_X (12. März 2012)

Alles Jahre wieder kommt hier ein "E-Bike Alarmruf", schön langsam langweilts.
Grundtenor:
E-Bikes machen den Sport kaputt, es wird schwere Unfälle geben, jeder unsportliche Wicht kommt jetzt auf den Berg, Mountainbiken wird generell verboten, etc. pp.

Sorry Freunde, aber mir ist die ganze Diskussion zu hysterisch, ihr erinnert mich fatal an die Wanderer/Bergsteiger, als vor 20 Jahren die ersten Mountainbikes auf Bergpfaden erschienen. Immer wieder verwunderlich, wie ganz normale Biker bei dem Reizwort "E-Bike" Gift und Galle spucken. Der geschulte Psychologe würde das wohl eine angstgesteuerte Aggressionsstörung nennen.

Also: Wartet doch erst einmal harte, belastbare Fakten ab. Und eines kann ich Euch aus Erfahrung sagen: Wenn etwas technisch machbar ist, wird es auch praktisch umgesetzt. Da nutzt das Geflenne in irgendwelchen Foren auch nichts...

Bikergrüße, Anselm


----------



## DerJoe (12. März 2012)

homerjay schrieb:


> http://www.haibike.de/produkte_detail_de,998,6494,detail.html
> 
> http://www.nicolai.net/158-0-ION+20+E-BOXX.html
> 
> Nicht existent?



... und noch ein paar andere. Und davon verkaufen die Hunderte. Jeden Tag.


----------



## beetle (12. März 2012)

Wird sich allerdings nicht jeder leisten können, was die Sache doch ein wenig einschränken wird.


----------



## DerJoe (12. März 2012)

Bullhead schrieb:


> Mach dich erst mal schlau, was die Dinger wirklich können. Vielleicht ist ein BionX nicht das richtige, aber mit dem Panasonic- oder Bosch-Motor kommst du jeden Berg hoch. Schau dir das KTM-Pedelec an.



http://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/showthread.php?6146-%DCberhitzung-bionX-250HT-(KTM-e-race)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullhead (12. März 2012)

Bionx... wie ich sagte.


----------



## homerjay (12. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> ... und noch ein paar andere. Und davon verkaufen die Hunderte. Jeden Tag.



Bei den ca. 300.000 verkauften E-Bikes 2011 werden wohl auch ein paar von der Sorte dabei gewesen sein. 

Und bereits letztes Jahr hatte ich mehrfach das nach Deiner Aussage unverschämte Glück den Anblick eines der angeblich so seltenen vollgefederten E-Mountainbikes erhaschen zu dürfen.


----------



## DerJoe (12. März 2012)

Und *fast* alle 2012er MTB-Pedelecs haben nach wie vor einen Nabenmotor. Und die überhitzen schneller. Diese Konzeption ist nicht für den Einsatz am alpentauglichen MTB geeignet. Also bleiben noch ein paar Reiche und Freaks, die sich die anderen Teile leisten.
Die Anzahl der verkauften alpentauglichen MTBs wird sich noch lange im Promillebereich im Vergleich zu rein muskelbetriebenen MTBs bewegen.


----------



## Anselm_X (12. März 2012)

Bullhead schrieb:


> Ist ja schön und gut. Ich fands nur lustig, dass Uli auf den Zug aufspringt. Uli, der Ausrichter des härtesten MTB-Etappen-Rennens der Welt.  Hauptsache, die Kohle fließt.


Das ist eine andere Sache! Uli S. ist einfach ein gnadenloser Vermarkter, der konsequent "sein Ding" durchzieht. Aber spätestens seit dem er den "bösen Bauern" mit der ungefragten Nutzung seines Privatgrundes für die Transalp Challenge gegen alle Radler aufgebracht hat, sehe ich ihn und sein Tun ziemlich kritisch.
Doch solange genügend Lemminge unreflektiert an sein Veranstaltungen wie der TA oder dem Gardasee Festival/Marathon teilnehmen, kann er sich weiter im Erfolg seiner Massenpolitik sonnen...

Grüße, Anselm


----------



## gewitterBiker (12. März 2012)

Klar, es gibt Leute die handeln und es gibt Leute, die tun dies nicht. Dass handelnde Leute, vor allem die erfolgreichen, dabei auch Kritiker finden ist nicht vermeidbar und liegt in der Natur der Sache. Uli hat ohne den geringsten Zweifel sehr viel positives für den - unseren - Sport getan.


----------



## Anselm_X (12. März 2012)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Uli hat ohne den geringsten Zweifel sehr viel positives für den - unseren - Sport getan.



Schön, nur mir fällt da auf Anhieb wenig bis garnichts ein. Kannst Du uns mal aufklären und Deine These mit konkreten Beispielen untermauern?


----------



## gewitterBiker (12. März 2012)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Schön, nur mir fällt da auf Anhieb wenig bis garnichts ein. Kannst Du uns mal aufklären und Deine These mit konkreten Beispielen untermauern?



Ich denke, dass die Dinge, die ich positiv sehe (Transalp Challenge, Bike Gründer, Mountainbike Pionier) du anders siehst.
Er hat vielleicht sogar ein Stück dazu beigetragen, dass du heute auf dem Bike sitzt.


----------



## RagazziFully (12. März 2012)

So rein technisch..

Angenommen man ist den ganzen Tag unterwegs und muss zwei harte Anstiege mit sagen wir 2000hm insgesamt meistern.. kann mir gar nicht vorstellen dass das Elektrofahrrad so lange durchhält. Bin aber auch nicht im Bilde.

Und wenn man die 25 kilo dann selber treten muss und ggf. noch "Minderleister" (warum sonst E-Bike?) ist, dann ist ganz schnell Feierabend..


----------



## gmak (12. März 2012)

Das alles ist leider auch eine Entwicklung gegen die wir uns nur schlecht wehren können und die wir leider akzeptieren müssen...so wie die Erfindung des Kraftfahrzeuges, der Flugzeuge usw...
Wir können nur hoffen, dass sich E-Bikes vielleicht auf Dauer in den Bergen nicht bewähren und von selbst verschwinden.

ich bin übrigens für ein Aufladeverbot auf Hüttn


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. März 2012)

gmak schrieb:


> Das alles ist leider auch eine Entwicklung gegen die wir uns nur schlecht wehren können und die wir leider akzeptieren müssen...so wie die Erfindung des Kraftfahrzeuges, der Flugzeuge usw...
> Wir können nur hoffen, dass sich E-Bikes vielleicht auf Dauer in den Bergen nicht bewähren und von selbst verschwinden.
> 
> ich bin übrigens für ein Aufladeverbot auf Hüttn



Wieso will man sich dagegen wehren?

Hier wird sich auch gewehrt - besonders interessant die dazu gehörige Diskussion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselm_X (12. März 2012)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Er hat vielleicht sogar ein Stück dazu beigetragen, dass du heute auf dem Bike sitzt.



Bla blub...

Sorry, aber ich bin schon 1982 im Hinterland von LA auf einem (geliehenen) Yeti Fireroads runtergerumpelt. Also pack das mal ganz schnell wieder in die Kiste "Mythen und Märchen".
Auch Deine anderen Beispiele sind eher dazu angetan, an den "Verdiensten" von Herrn Stanciu zu zweifeln...


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. März 2012)

Wie ich schon schrieb: Jeder weitere Radfahrer neben mir ist einer zuviel!


----------



## Pleitegeier (12. März 2012)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Das Buch hat über 250 Seiten. Eine einzige der 20 vorgestellten Touren wird als E-Bike-Transalp vorgestellt.
> 
> Meine Güte. E-Bikes gibts jetzt schon Jahre. Ich bin oft in den Alpen und noch ist dort nichts von einer E-Bike-Schwemme zu sehen. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es nie ein Massenphänomen wird.
> Ich sehe immer wieder Leute auf solchen Bikes aber: keine Sportler, keine Massen. Und ich habe abseits von breiten Wegen noch nie E-Bikes gesehen. Also kein Grund zur Panik sondern weiterhin Leben und Leben lassen.



Jupp, Zustimmung! Immer locker bleiben und nicht direkt quer stellen, wenn sich was verändert. Selbst wenn es viele werden...ja und? Wir unterscheiden uns doch auch schon nach Einsatzgebiet und bilden Grüppchen. Dann gibt es noch ne Gruppe mit eBike...was solls.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. März 2012)

Ah, jetzt kommt nach den Wanderern, Bergwanderern, Bergsteigern, Kletterern, Eiskletterern, Freeclimbern, Boulderern, Kanufahrern, Mountainbikern, Freeridern, Skifahrern, Langläufern, Schneeschuhgehern, Skibergsteigern, Tourengehern, Bikebergsteigern, Vertridern, Tourenfahrern, Raftern, Paraglidern, Drachenfliegern etc. auch noch eine neue Zielgruppe in die Alpen und die Alpen werden danach...?


----------



## gmak (12. März 2012)

Weiterfahren und beobachten!
Mich hat im Karwendel mal ein E-Biker "stehengelassen". War der einzige der mir in den Bergen begegnet ist. Ich sehe der Sache noch gelassen entgegen....


----------



## 4mate (12. März 2012)

Bullhead schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Stanciu will einer neuen Zielgruppe die Alpen erschließen. Um seinen Profit damit zu machen. Ob das toll ist, mag jeder für sich selbst beurteilen.


Ja Rob 
Willst du dir den bereits erfolgten  Kauf eines Pedelecs für den 'Arbeitsweg' schön reden? 

Im übrigen fuhr Stanciu bereits 2010 seine erste Pedelec Transalp.
Dieses Jahr gibt es die ersten Wertungsklassen für E-Biker, nicht aber bei der Craft-Bike-Transalp.
So wie es  bei diversen  Automobilrennen bereits seit Jahren Usus ist dass E-Cars in einer separaten Wertung fahren.

Der Fortschritt lässt sich eben nicht aufhalten, die, die am meisten aufheulen, werden am Ende die Dummen sein.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. März 2012)

Hier hört es sich ja genauso an wie im Wanderschweineforum, wo mobil gegen die Biker gemacht wird.......


----------



## DerJoe (12. März 2012)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> So rein technisch..
> 
> Angenommen man ist den ganzen Tag unterwegs und muss zwei harte Anstiege mit sagen wir 2000hm insgesamt meistern.. kann mir gar nicht vorstellen dass das Elektrofahrrad so lange durchhält. Bin aber auch nicht im Bilde.
> 
> Und wenn man die 25 kilo dann selber treten muss und ggf. noch "Minderleister" (warum sonst E-Bike?) ist, dann ist ganz schnell Feierabend..



Das Haibike Xduro hat bei einem Test in Österreich 760 hm geschafft und war dann kurz vor Akku leer. Die 800hm hätte es wohl noch erreicht. Allerdings im höchsten Unterstützungs-Modus. Fahrzeit Zeit für die 760hm waren 28min. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit war etwas über 15km/h.
Und es wäre wunderschön, wenn hier bitte zwischen Pedelec und E-Bike unterschieden wird. Das sind 2 völlig unterschiedliche Dinge. Bei einem E-Bike kann man einfach Gas geben, bei einem Pedelec muss der Fahrer immer selbst Kraft aufbringen. Der Motor unterstützt die Kraft des Fahrers nur.

Und nochmals, weil in einem anderen Thread schon erwähnt: Solange ich noch halbwegs treten kann, würde ich mir sowas auch nicht kaufen. Aber ich verstehe dieses Verteufeln einfach nicht. Es wird niemand dazu gezwungen, sowas zu fahren. 

Diese ständigen Diskussionen, wenn mal etwas Neues kommt. Die Federgabel wurde seinerzeit verteufelt, die Fullys sowieso, dann die Scheibenbremsen und die 29er. Alles was anders ist, was neu ist, wird erstmal total runtergemacht. Und auch heute wird niemand gezwungen ein 29er Fully mit Scheibenbremse zu fahren. Ich verstehe diese Intoleranz einfach nicht. Stattdessen werden irgendwelche fiktiven Szenarien entwickelt, was jetzt alles Furchtbares passieren könnte.


----------



## Anselm_X (12. März 2012)

derjoe schrieb:


> und nochmals, weil in einem anderen thread schon erwähnt: Solange ich noch halbwegs treten kann, würde ich mir sowas auch nicht kaufen. Aber ich verstehe dieses verteufeln einfach nicht. Es wird niemand dazu gezwungen, sowas zu fahren.



+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (12. März 2012)

Vor 20 Jahren waren normale Biker in den Alpen genau solche unliebsamen Störenfriede wie heute E-Biker. Hätten sich die Hüttenwirte und Wanderer damals geschlossen gegen uns gestellt dürften wir heute auch keinen AC machen. Warum maßen sich jetzt einige "normale" Biker an, den E-Bikern die Alpen zu verbieten?


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. März 2012)

> Warum maßen sich jetzt einige "normale" Biker an, den E-Bikern die Alpen zu verbieten?


Weil das leider in der Natur des Menschen liegt.
Leben und leben lassen ist immer noch das beste Motto.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. März 2012)

Dem gemeinen Mountainbiker scheint eine gewisse Angst immanent - ähnlich dieser.


----------



## Meilermann (12. März 2012)

Leute macht mal halblang!
Als ich letzten Sommer gut verschwitzt in den Cinque Torri am Rif Averau mein Bike abstellte tat neben mir ein Mädel das Gleiche nur hatte die keinen Tropfen Schweiß vergossen. Zuerst sind mir die Augen fast aus dem Kopf gefallen, dann habe ich den mächtigen Accu am Bike gesehen. Nun der Unterschied:
Ich hatte Ax-Rucksack mit guten 6 Kg am Buckel; Sie hatte Rucksack mit 5 kg Reserveaccu am Buckel. Die anschließende Abfahrt zum Rif Fedare habe ich genossen; Sie hat Ihr Bike da hinuntergeschoben, mit 27 kg Bike ist dann das Vergnügen schnell vorbei Nun die Frage wer hatte mehr Spass.
Wartet mal ab wieviele E-Biker dann wirklich in den Bergen auftauchen.


----------



## gewitterBiker (12. März 2012)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Bla blub...
> 
> Sorry, aber ich bin schon 1982 im Hinterland von LA auf einem (geliehenen) Yeti Fireroads runtergerumpelt. Also pack das mal ganz schnell wieder in die Kiste "Mythen und Märchen".
> Auch Deine anderen Beispiele sind eher dazu angetan, an den "Verdiensten" von Herrn Stanciu zu zweifeln...



Glückwunsch. Vielleicht hast du ja auch dazu beigetragen, dass ich Bike. Vielleicht auch nicht.

Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch ein paar Argumente zu deinen Zweifeln.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (12. März 2012)

Ich finds gut!
Je mehr Menschen radln gehen, desto mehr kommt unser Sport in der Mitte der Gesellschaft an. Dadurch werden die Menschen eventuell toleranter unserem Sport gegenüber, Preise fallen, Qualitätssicherung wird bei den Herstellern eingeführt......

Obendrein werden die Menschen sportlicher und die allgemeine Trägheit, die die meisten Bundesbürger befallen hat, verschwindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (12. März 2012)

Euch ist schon klar, dass ihr der typischen verlogenen Agitation vom Rob auf den Leim gegangen seid?


----------



## RagazziFully (12. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Die Federgabel wurde seinerzeit verteufelt, die Fullys sowieso, dann die Scheibenbremsen und die 29er.



Das stimmt.. Allerdings kann man den E-Antrieb da nicht ganz einreihen, weil es hier an den Kern der Sache an sich geht. Nämlich Fahrrad fahren, die beste Form der Fortbewegung mit reiner Muskelkraft.

Mir ist es egal, soll jeder fahren was er will. Ich glaube auch das Zusatzantriebe bei gesunden fitten Bikern mit sportlichem Anspruch ein absolutes Nischenprodukt bleiben werden.

Für Leute mit Handicap finde ich es super..


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. März 2012)

Das_Playmobil schrieb:


> Ich finds gut!
> Je mehr Menschen radln gehen, desto mehr kommt unser Sport in der Mitte der Gesellschaft an. Dadurch werden die Menschen eventuell toleranter unserem Sport gegenüber, Preise fallen, Qualitätssicherung wird bei den Herstellern eingeführt......
> 
> Obendrein werden die Menschen sportlicher und die allgemeine Trägheit, die die meisten Bundesbürger befallen hat, verschwindet.



Wir könnten schon mal an der Toleranz der Mountainbiker dem anderen Mountainbiker gegenüber arbeiten...


----------



## TilStranden (12. März 2012)

Wahre Mountainbiker überqueren die Alpen mit nem Hardtail Singlespeed Fixie - alles andere ist cheaten!


----------



## Anselm_X (12. März 2012)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch ein paar Argumente zu deinen Zweifeln.



Ich sehe mich zwar nicht als verlängerte Suchmaschine von anderen, aber wenn ich jemanden so zur selbständigen Verwendung seines sog. gesunden Menschenverstandes motivieren kann, tue ich das natürlich gerne:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2955830&postcount=36
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=94200&postcount=7

Noch etwas: Das soll jetzt kein Ulrich Stanciu-Bashing werden, dazu wäre ein wie auch immer geartetes Interesse an dem Mann notwendig. Vielmehr geht es mir um das Prinzip: Nur weil jemand von allen Seiten belobhudelt wird, sollte man nicht auf eine kritische Einstellung verzichten. Selbst dann, wenn man nicht der absolute Individualist ist und sich im Mainstream geborgen fühlt...


----------



## schoeppi (12. März 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wenn die ersten Leute einer E-Transalp im Krankenhaus liegen werden die Anbbieter das Konzept ganz schnell wieder einstampfen



Ganz sicher nicht.

Oder werden Enduros/Freerider/Dirtbikes etc. eingestampft weil sich jedes Jahr Heerscharen "erfahrener Fahrtechniker" damit die Knochen brechen?

Übrigens ist es weder eine Heldentat den Berg bzw. die ganzen Alpen aus eigener Kraft gekurbelt zu haben noch sich schwierige und schwierigste Trails runterzuwerfen.

Das mag einem persönlich etwas geben, ist aber den meissten anderen Menschen vollkommen egal.

Genauso egal ist es mir wenn andere sowas mit dem Pedelec machen.
Die sind deswegen nicht schlechter oder besser, jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. März 2012)

Schöner Beitrag!

Es hat auch noch keiner daran gedacht Skifahren zu verbieten, obwohl sich dabei schon mal jemand ein Bein gebrochen hat oder gar verschütt gegangen ist.


----------



## CrossX (12. März 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht.
> 
> Oder werden Enduros/Freerider/Dirtbikes etc. eingestampft weil sich jedes Jahr Heerscharen "erfahrener Fahrtechniker" damit die Knochen brechen?
> .



Ich rede ja von geführten Touren, und da sollte der Anbieter halt schon vorher rausfinden ob er erfahrene Mountainbiker vor sich hat oder Mutti und Vati, die Sonntags mit dem Tourenrad um den Stausee fahren.


----------



## homerjay (12. März 2012)

TilStranden schrieb:


> Wahre Mountainbiker überqueren die Alpen mit nem Hardtail Singlespeed Fixie



Nackt, mit einem Amboß um den Hals.


----------



## powderJO (12. März 2012)

dede schrieb:


> ...unglücklicherweise führt Ulis "e-Bike Transalp" aber abschnittsweise auch über Trails (z.B. den 1er am Sandjoch).....



genau auf der etappe über den grenzkamm und den 1er sind mir der uli und der renner von centurion auf ihren e-bikes  2010 auch bei einer recherche-tour für das buch begegnet. hab' das hier im forum schon mal irgendwo im zusammenhang zum thema "e-bikes" geschildert. kurzzusammenfassung: :kotz:  die beiden haben es geschafft, bergauf driftspurenzu hinterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pighead (12. März 2012)

Gibts das Buch denn schon irgendwo zu kaufen? Könnt ihr mir vielleicht auch eine Empfehlung für so ein passendes E-Bike geben? Wo kann ich denn dann meine Akkus am Sandjöchl aufladen? Ist da eine Hütte in der Nähe? Bin 57, übergewichtig und arbeite den ganzen Tag am Computer. Wäre toll, wenn ich mit so einer Möglichkeit auch auf die hohen Trails komme, obwohl ich nicht so fit bin. Was die anderen sagen ist mir mittlerweile egal. Habe mich an so was zwangsläufig schon gewöhnt.


----------



## Anselm_X (12. März 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> genau auf der etappe über den grenzkam und den 1er sind mir der uli und der renner von centurion auf ihren e-bikes  2010 auch bei einer recherche-tour für das buch begegnet. hab' das hier im forum schon mal irgendwo im zusammenhang zum thema "e-bikes" geschildert. kurzzusammenfassung: :kotz:  die beiden haben es geschafft, bergauf driftspurenzu hinterlassen.



@Jo: Richtig, ich erinnere mich an Deinen Thread!
Betrifft Driftspuren :kotz:: Dazu sage ich jetzt lieber nix, sonst rufe ich noch weitere U. S. Fan-Trolls auf den Plan...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (12. März 2012)

Pighead schrieb:


> Gibts das Buch denn schon irgendwo zu kaufen? Könnt ihr mir vielleicht auch eine Empfehlung für so ein passendes E-Bike geben? Wo kann ich denn dann meine Akkus am Sandjöchl aufladen? Ist da eine Hütte in der Nähe? Bin 57, übergewichtig und arbeite den ganzen Tag am Computer. Wäre toll, wenn ich mit so einer Möglichkeit auch auf die hohen Trails komme, obwohl ich nicht so fit bin. Was die anderen sagen ist mir mittlerweile egal. Habe mich an so was zwangsläufig schon gewöhnt.


...hier der nächste Rob-DA...


----------



## Anselm_X (12. März 2012)

Ist immer wieder lustig wie Rob stereotyp seine Threads befeuert - auch dann noch, wenn sie eigentlich schon von alleine laufen!

@Rob: Verschieß doch nicht schon jetzt alles Pulver - ich bin heute zum Stänkern aufgelegt und nehme Dir die Arbeit ab...


----------



## Beaker_ (12. März 2012)

Das KTWR-Jenseits rülpst mal wieder einen GE an die Oberfläche. Essigsauer und garstig.
Vor Missgunst und Neid ganz verschrumpelt.
Die bekommen hier keinen Fuss mehr auf den Boden.


----------



## transalbi (12. März 2012)

Transalp mit dem E-Bike: Von Steckdose zu Steckdose
Schöner Arbeitstitel. Da werde ich mal flugs eine spezielle Albrecht-Route für E-Bike auflegen.

Albi


----------



## basti313 (12. März 2012)

Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen. Eine Transalp mit hohem Trailanteil hat nicht unter 1600hm am Tag. Das schafft kein Akku und da ich etwas von der Technik verstehe habe ich auch keine Angst davor das Akkus signifikant kleiner oder leichter werden.
Selbst bei der klassischen Karwendelrunde beißt es aus. Interessiert mich z.B. auch nicht wenn mich ein E-Biker auf dem Weg zum Karwendelhaus überholt, den schönen Trail danach kann er ja eh nicht fahren 

Die einzige Möglichkeit wirklich Höhenmeter zu machen wäre ein extrem leichtes Cross Bike mit E-Antrieb, aber damit gehen dann auch wieder keine Trails. Also bleibt nur die Mädchen Transalp mit täglich 600-1000hm für die E-Biker. Ist doch ok.


----------



## Kaltumformer (12. März 2012)

E-Bikes sind garantiert nix fürs Gelände, absolut ungeeignet und garantiert Spaßfrei :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4DPkD_I5Es"]quantya enduro. Up and down      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## gasgas03 (12. März 2012)

Da fehlt doch der 2-Takt Sound, so kann das keinen Spaß machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (12. März 2012)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Da fehlt doch der 2-Takt Sound, so kann das keinen Spaß machen



Yep.  Deswegen würde ich mir auch nie so eine elektrisch Juckelschees holen  - auch wenn sie noch so gut geht.


----------



## cännondäler__ (12. März 2012)

@basti313:
Endlich bringt es nach 4 Seiten Thread mal jemand auf den Punkt: Nach 800hm ist z.B. beim Haibike EqXDuro Schluss. Habe seit kurzem so ein Teil um zur Arbeit (600hm um 5:30 morgens sind nicht so lustig ohne Unterstützung) zu kommen. Die 10-Gang-Schaltung, die serienmäßig verbaut ist (vorne 38z, hinten 11-36z) ist o.k. solange Saft da ist, dann wird es extrem bitter! Habe daher eine Rohloff verbaut um im Fall der Fälle nicht gleich schieben zu müssen. Ein Ersatzakku kostet 600 Euronen und im Betrieb den Akku aufladen geht zwar, drückt aber mit jeder zusätzlichen Ladung die Lebensdauer des Akkus. Bosch geht nach ca. 600 Aufladungen (auch Teilladungen) von noch ca. 80% Kapazität aus. D.h., dann wird bald ein neuer Akku für 600 Euronen fällig. Kosten pro Aufladung also ca. 1 Euro (der Ladestrom kommt auf nicht einmal 10 Cent).
Bei einem Hardtail mit etwa 22kg Kampfgewicht entfallen zwangsläufig irgendwelche netten Spielereien mit Kanten, Wurzeln etc.. Auch um die Kurve geht es mit dem Mehrgewicht und dem um ca. 5cm längeren Radstand eher zäh. Immerhin passt die Bodenfreiheit beim Haibike, aber einen querliegenden Baum überwinden zu müssen ist ein Kraftakt.
Was soll ich damit also in den Alpen? Mit dem Hardtail oder Fully schaffe ich problemlos 2000hm auf so einer Etappe und habe bergab wenigstens Spaß! Wenn ich nicht "muß" bleibt das Haibike stehen.
Ach, ja, noch was: Wer sich für so ein Teil interessiert darf häufig erstmal warten, denn die Lieferzeiten können im ungünstigen Fall auch mal 3 Monate betragen.
cännondäler


----------



## Beaker_ (12. März 2012)

Eben.
Aus diesen Gründen hält sich das E-Biker-Problem, so es überhaupt eines ist, hier in den westlichen Alpen in engen Grenzen. Die Berge sind halt tendenziell höher.
Zudem hat es hier so viele Tourenmöglichkeiten, dass sich das alles verläuft. Auch der "normale" MTB-Betrieb.
Die Alpencrosshorden und Massen der MTB-Touristen wälzen sich zum Glück weiter im Osten dahin. 
Besucht uns doch mal.


----------



## dertutnix (13. März 2012)

konsequent, wenn uli s. das thema in seinem buch verarbeitet. es zeigt die facetten des bergradelns. btw: sind auch touren enthalten mit anderen mechanischen aufstiegshilfen?
die ersten geführten transalp mit pedelecs sind schon im angebot. jetzt schon spannend zu philosophieren, wenn gemischte gruppen unterwegs sind, wie der guide damit umgeht. auch spannend, wenn sich e-bikes und pedelecs einfinden und der guide feststellen soll, dass es nur pedelecs sind bzw. diese nicht getunt sind. dies festzustellen könnte auch für die amtsleute auf den trails interessant werden.


lese ich richtig, dass aus eurer sicht v.a. grund für die "entspanntheit" die untaugliche batterieleistung und ggf. die kosten für einen ersatzakku sind? kein vertrauen in die industrie, dieses problem kurz-/mittelfristig "lösen" zu können?

ein sicher bekanntes bsp dürfte hier das video  für die auffahrt [/url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKtXmoO8PUM&feature=related]von der gernalm auf den plumssattel[/url] sein. das zeigt bei aller slapstick ganz schön, was machbar wäre.


aufhalten wird sich das phänomen "batteriebetriebene unterstützung" beim zweirad kaum mehr, zumindest nicht bei unveränderter gesetzeslage. 

ob ein "knigge für pedelecs" helfen könnte? ich bin da skeptisch...


----------



## Beaker_ (13. März 2012)

Das ganze Gegreine erinnert doch stark an das der Wanderer vor ein paar Jahren gegen uns MTBiker. Unter uns hat es halt auch jede Menge spiessige, kleinstbürgerliche "Rotsocken".


----------



## Eddigofast (13. März 2012)

Bullhead schrieb:


> Ratet mal, wer den neuen Trend propagiert und auf die Beine hilft? Mit dem E-Bike über die Alpen. Von Innsbruck zum Gardasee....
> 
> Naa? Richtig! Es ist der* Uli Stanciu*.



Der Herr Stanciu ist eben sehr Geschäftstüchtig nachdem er nun X-Sportbravos wie Surf, Bike, Snow etc. am Markt etabliert hat nimmt die Geldgeilheit kein Ende, da bietet sich das Reizthema Transalp mit dem E-Bike doch an noch mehr Kasse zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. März 2012)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Der Herr Stanciu ist eben sehr Geschäftstüchtig nachdem er nun X-Sportbravos wie Surf, Bike, Snow etc. am Markt etabliert hat nimmt die Geldgeilheit kein Ende, da bietet sich das Reizthema Transalp mit dem E-Bike doch an noch mehr Kasse zu machen.


Was ist Deiner Meinung nach negativ am "Geldverdienen"?


----------



## polo (13. März 2012)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Das ganze Gegreine erinnert doch stark an das der Wanderer vor ein paar Jahren gegen uns MTBiker. Unter uns hat es halt auch jede Menge spiessige, kleinstbürgerliche "Rotsocken".



nein. es geht nicht um das wer, sondern um das wie.

die bezeichnung der alpen als "playground of europe" stammt aus dem 19. jahrhundert. dieser spielplatz wird zunehmend planiert und nach din ausgestattet: noch ein abgesicherter klettergarten oder -steig, noch ein kackwellnesshotel, noch eine beschissene forststraße für jäger oder ebikememmen, noch ein skilift mit dazugehöriger beschneiunganslage etc. wer mopedartiges rumdüsen mit alpinem spiel und abenteuer verwechselt, der trägt nicht nur dazu bei, den spielplatz der anderen kaputtzumachen, sondern ist eine verblendete, bedauerliche wurst.


----------



## Odenwald-Biker8 (13. März 2012)

Ich sehe die zunehmende Verbauung der Alpen auch sehr kritisch. Egal für welche Sportarten. 

Allerdings denke ich auch, dass man mal abwarten sollte ob wir überhaupt viele E-Bikes/ Pedelecs auf den bekannten Routen und Trails sehen werden 

Flo


----------



## homerjay (13. März 2012)

polo schrieb:


> wer mopedartiges rumdüsen mit alpinem spiel und abenteuer verwechselt, der trägt nicht nur dazu bei, den spielplatz der anderen kaputtzumachen, sondern ist eine verblendete, bedauerliche wurst.



Word 

Das mit der Groß-/Kleinschreibung üben wir aber nochmal.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2012)

Odenwald-Biker8 schrieb:


> Ich sehe die zunehmende Verbauung der Alpen auch sehr kritisch. Egal für welche Sportarten.
> ...
> 
> Flo



Befürchtest Du Unmengen von Ladestationen entlang der Trails?


----------



## powderJO (13. März 2012)

fakt ist, das schon zig zuwege zu hütten e-bike tauglich ausgebaut werden. natürlich mit eu-subventionsmitteln. fakt ist auch, dass die touri-industrie der alpen massiv auf e-bikes setzt, damit die untrainierten flachpfeifen endlich auch die hütten mit ihrem geld erfreuen können, die nicht mit dem lift oder shuttle erreichbar sind. 



> Das ganze Gegreine erinnert doch stark an das der Wanderer vor ein paar Jahren gegen uns MTBiker. Unter uns hat es halt auch jede Menge spiessige, kleinstbürgerliche "Rotsocken".



das hat gar nix damit zu tun. warum hat polo ja schon ausgeführt.


----------



## Mountain_Goat (13. März 2012)

Word!


----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2012)

ich seh jetzt schon die Schelme, welche spätabends die Ladekabel aus der Steckdose ziehen


----------



## transalbi (13. März 2012)

Man kann sich über viele Dinge auf der Welt aufregen. Man muss es aber nicht!


----------



## dre (13. März 2012)

.. ich könnte bei diesem Thema und diesem E-Bikegedöns :kotz:

Bei Personen mit einem Handicap mache ich eine Ausnahme, aber sonst bin ich der Meinung: ...wer seinen fetten Ar$ch samt normalen Bike nicht bewegt bekommt, soll es bleiben lassen und einem nicht auch noch motorunterstütz im Wege rumeiern.
Was machen die ganzen Krachlatten eigentlich, wenn mal was technisches an ihren Boliden im Gelände kaputt geht? ADAC anrufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain_Goat (13. März 2012)

transalbi schrieb:


> Man kann sich über viele Dinge auf der Welt aufregen. Man muss es aber nicht!


 

Klar, ein Bike-Guide verdient ja auch mit an der Kommerzialisierung von schonenswerten Naturlandschaften.



> ...there's still time to change the road you're on...


 
Deine Signatur...


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2012)

dre schrieb:


> ..
> Was machen die ganzen ... eigentlich, wenn mal was technisches an ihren Boliden im Gelände kaputt geht? ADAC anrufen?



Zurück den Berg runterrollen!? 
Runterschieben?


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2012)

Mountain_Goat schrieb:


> ... schonenswerten Naturlandschaften.
> ...



Für den gemeinen Mountainbiker sind es die "schonenswerten Naturlandschaften" - aber nur wenn es um andere Mountainbiker geht.


----------



## Denzinger (13. März 2012)

Bei aller Geschäftstüchtigkeit sollten sich die Herren Bikeguides mal überlegen was passiert wenn die Routen durch den von ihnen heraufbeschworen Boom überbeansprucht, sprich ausgefahren werden, dann sind Sperrungen nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. Außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen das die Fahrtechnik der neuen Zielgruppe auch nicht so sonderlich gut ist, aber getreu dem Fliegerspruch, "runter kommen sie alle, nur wie" sollte ich mir da keine Sorgen machen, der Guide wird es dann schon richten, er hat ja auch die Verantwortung für seine Gruppe.


----------



## Mountain_Goat (13. März 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Für den gemeinen Mountainbiker sind es "schonenswerten Naturlandschaften" - aber nur wenn es um andere Mountainbiker geht.


 
Ich gebs gerne zu: ich bin egoistisch. Ich möchte so wenig Leute um mich rum am Berg haben, wie möglich. Vielleicht noch meine Kumpels, abers das wars dann auch schon. Ich möchte ungestört die ruhige Berglandschaft genießen. Ich möchte stundenlang bergauf und bergab fahern können, ohne mit Horden konfrontiert zu werden. Und wenn ich mich dann in der Ruhe der Natur so schön entspanne und oben auf dem Berg in die Sonne blinzele, habe ich immer einen netten Gruß auf den Lippen, ob Biker, ob Wanderer, zu jedem, der mir des Weges kommt. Weil ich weiß, dass mein Gegenüber sich auch angestrengt hat und den Berg hochgekommen ist. Um zu genießen. Sozusagen by fair means, natürlich im ganz kleinem Rahmen. Mit seiner körperlichen Leistung hat man der Umgebung Respekt gezollt. Meine Meinung. 

Kannst du dir jetzt ungefähr vorstellen, wie in dieses Setting dann ein reiner Konsument von Landschaften passen soll, der der Natur keine Ehre erweist? Aus dem gleichen Grund meide ich übrigens im Winter das Abfahrts-Alpin-Geprolle mit Liften und der ganzen Zerstörung. Es ist nicht auszudenken, dass diese so gearteten Konsumenten jetzt doch noch im Sommer den Weg zu mir finden. Deswegen: sofortiges Verbot für Pedelecs mindestens in Naturschutzgebieten und Gebirgslandschaften!


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2012)

Der gemeine Mountainbiker ist nicht gut informiert, hat eine Höllenangst vor einer Putativgefahr und ist deshalb jedem weiteren Mountainbiker gegenüber intolerant.


----------



## Mountain_Goat (13. März 2012)

Das tut mir leid. Nur was hat das alles mit elektrischen Trethilfen zu tun?


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2012)

Es ist die Frage, ob wir weiter so machen sollten:
Wanderer gegen Mountainbiker.
Tourenfahrer gegen Freerider.
Mountainbikefahrer gegen Pedelecs.
usw.

Das bringt uns doch nicht weiter...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (13. März 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es ist die Frage, ob wir weiter so machen sollten:
> Wanderer gegen Mountainbiker.
> Tourenfahrer gegen Freerider.
> Mountainbikefahrer gegen Pedelecs.
> ...



Geh mal in die Sonstigen Bikethemen. Da findest Du noch ganz andere Gegner: Hunde und Hundeführer, Reiter, Jäger, Nordic-Walker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (13. März 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Es ist die Frage, ob wir weiter so machen sollten:
> Wanderer gegen Mountainbiker.
> Tourenfahrer gegen Freerider.
> Mountainbikefahrer gegen Pedelecs.
> ...



wie schon mehrfach gesagt:



			
				polo schrieb:
			
		

> nein. es geht nicht um das wer, sondern um das wie.
> 
> die bezeichnung der alpen als "playground of europe" stammt aus dem 19. jahrhundert. dieser spielplatz wird zunehmend planiert und nach din ausgestattet: noch ein abgesicherter klettergarten oder -steig, noch ein kackwellnesshotel, noch eine beschissene forststraße für jäger oder ebikememmen, noch ein skilift mit dazugehöriger beschneiunganslage etc. wer mopedartiges rumdüsen mit alpinem spiel und abenteuer verwechselt, der trägt nicht nur dazu bei, den spielplatz der anderen kaputtzumachen, sondern ist eine verblendete, bedauerliche wurst.


.


----------



## basti313 (13. März 2012)

> lese ich richtig, dass aus eurer sicht v.a. grund für die "entspanntheit" die untaugliche batterieleistung und ggf. die kosten für einen ersatzakku sind? kein vertrauen in die industrie, dieses problem kurz-/mittelfristig "lösen" zu können?


Es gibt einfache Regeln in der Physik. Eine davon ist die Spannungsreihe der Metalle. Eine andere ist das Metalle leitfähig sind.
Diese beiden Regeln begrenzen einfach die Kapazität eines Akkus. Da wird auch Vertrauen in Gott, die Industrie oder die Grünen nichts dran ändern.

Es gibt im Moment Versuche den Litiumgehalt zu erhöhen indem man es in ein isolierendes Graphen Geflecht einbaut. Das würde die mögliche Kapazität um maximal 10% steigern. Das ist die Aussicht darauf was in 10 Jahren unter Umständen möglich sein wird.



> Bei Personen mit einem Handicap mache ich eine Ausnahme, aber sonst bin ich der Meinung: ...wer seinen fetten Ar$ch samt normalen Bike nicht bewegt bekommt, soll es bleiben lassen und einem nicht auch noch motorunterstütz im Wege rumeiern.


Wenn du mal 60 bist und den Berg nicht mehr rauf kommst änderst du möglicherweise deine Meinung.



> Ich gebs gerne zu: ich bin egoistisch. Ich möchte so wenig Leute um mich rum am Berg haben, wie möglich. Vielleicht noch meine Kumpels, abers das wars dann auch schon. Ich möchte ungestört die ruhige Berglandschaft genießen.


Zuletzt habe ich den Spruch von nem Wanderer gehört...



> Weil ich weiß, dass mein Gegenüber sich auch angestrengt hat und den Berg hochgekommen ist. Um zu genießen. Sozusagen by fair means, natürlich im ganz kleinem Rahmen. Mit seiner körperlichen Leistung hat man der Umgebung Respekt gezollt. Meine Meinung.


Was ist dann mit der ganzen "Carbon statt Kondition" Fraktion? Ich finde die gehört dann auch nicht auf den Berg 


Ich verstehe das nicht ganz...vor was habt ihr eigentlich Angst? Wenn ich wandern bin und mich überholt ein MTBler, dann gehe ich auf die Seite, grüße ihn und freu mich weiter über den schönen Tag. Wenn ich mit dem MTB unterwegs bin und mich überholt ein Allgäuer mit seinem Carbon Hardtail, dann mache ich das gleiche. Bei nem E-Biker werde ich von dieser Regel ganz bestimmt auch keine Ausnahme machen.
Glaubt ihr echt, dass die Hütten überfüllt werden wegen ein paar E-Bikern? Das ist doch absoluter Unsinn. Im Gegenteil, jeder Biker ist gut und wichtig wenn es um unsinnige Diskussionen mit uneinsichtigen Wanderern geht, die Wegsperrungen für Radler fordern. Wenn mal 70% der Gäste auf Hütten oder in Hotels im Tal mit dem Rad kommen wird niemand mehr einen Weg sperren.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich verstehe das nicht ganz...vor was habt ihr eigentlich Angst?
> ...



Angst vor Scheingefahren wird hier vielfach dazu instrumentalisiert, um den Natur- oder Trailkonsum nicht mit den anderen Mountainbikern teilen zu müssen...


----------



## powderJO (13. März 2012)

ihr kapiert es nicht, gelle? 



			
				polo schrieb:
			
		

> nein. es geht nicht um das wer, sondern um das wie.
> 
> die bezeichnung der alpen als "playground of europe" stammt aus dem 19. jahrhundert. dieser spielplatz wird zunehmend planiert und nach din ausgestattet: noch ein abgesicherter klettergarten oder -steig, noch ein kackwellnesshotel, noch eine beschissene forststraße für jäger oder ebikememmen, noch ein skilift mit dazugehöriger beschneiunganslage etc. wer mopedartiges rumdüsen mit alpinem spiel und abenteuer verwechselt, der trägt nicht nur dazu bei, den spielplatz der anderen kaputtzumachen, sondern ist eine verblendete, bedauerliche wurst.


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2012)

Mir erschließt sich nicht, wie der gesamte untere Absatz mit dem im ersten angesprochenen "wie" im Zusammenhang stehen soll.

Für das "wie" gibt es die Trail-Rules.

Open Trails!


----------



## Mountain_Goat (13. März 2012)

Mit der gleichen Einstellung darfst du dich aber auch nicht beschweren, dass Deutschland so gut wie komplett asphaltiert ist und du dennoch gnadenlos im Autobahnstau Lebenszeit vergeudest. Masse Mensch macht die Welt nicht schöner, nur Wenige reicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2012)

Mit welchem Recht wollen wir jemandem ein Recht absprechen, dass wir für uns in Anspruch nehmen - und das auch noch lange bevor es auch nur einen Anschein einer Gefahr gibt.

Mit der von einigen benutzten Argumentation wäre das Mountainbiken sofort tot. 
Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Mountain_Goat (13. März 2012)

Alter, ich spreche keinem ein Recht ab. Wie denn auch? Ich finde die Entwicklung einfach nur schei$$e. Vor allem die gleichen Typen, die aus Schei$$e immer wieder Kapital schlagen. Basta.


----------



## gewitterBiker (13. März 2012)

Wenn Menschen klar ist, dass die Natur das größte Gut ist, dass sie haben, dann schützen sie sie. Und das kann man nur erreichen wenn man die Menschen in die Natur lockt. Es gibt jedoch Menschen, denen Sport nicht das wichtigste ist und genau diese Menschen haben durch Pedelecs neue Möglichkeiten.
Schaun wir nach Indien und schauen wir wie viele Menschen dort in der Natur sind. Schauen wir uns dann an wie Flüsse und Berge und Seen ausschauen. Der Zusammenhang wird dann bewusster werden.

Der Mensch an sich will sein Revier verteidigen. Das ist primitiv aber angeboren. Viele selbsternannte Individualisten (man sollte sie eher Egoisten nennen) betrachten die Berge als ihr Revier. Deswegen auch dieser Hass auf alles Fremde und Neue. In diesem Thread sind einige davon vertreten.


Es gibt Pedelecs jetzt lang genug. Wer glaubt einen Trend stoppen zu können kommt viel zu spät. Der Trend ist schon lange da. Und verwundert stellen wir fest: im Hochgebirge und auf schwierigeren Trails fahren so wenige Pedelecs wie vor 20 Jahren - auf breiten Forstwegen und auf Radwegen im Tal sind mehr Leute unterwegs. Wo nur ist das Problem?


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2012)

Hier was ohne Pedelec zur Entspannung.



der könig schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> im br sind die sendungen nur 7tage online
> aber                                                                                                                gucks du hier



Ciao

Roland

P.S.: 
Das im Bericht angesporchene Radfahr-Verbot im Naturschutzgebiet "Allgäuer Hochalpen" beruht auf § 4 Abs. 2 Nr. 6 der 
Verordnung über das Naturschutzgebiet "Allgäuer Hochalpen" vom 16.01.1992, erlassen durch die Regierung von Schwaben.
Das Landratsamt Oberallgäu hätte gut daran getan sich auf die Bestimmungen der Schutzverordnung zu beziehen.
Ansonsten findet man keine restriktiven Regelungen zum Mountainbiken im vorgenannten Landkreis.


----------



## gewitterBiker (13. März 2012)

Mountain_Goat schrieb:


> Alter, ich spreche keinem ein Recht ab. Wie denn auch? Ich finde die Entwicklung einfach nur schei$$e. Vor allem die gleichen Typen, die aus Schei$$e immer wieder Kapital schlagen. Basta.



Es gibt genügend Länder in denen Kapitalismus nicht die vorherrschende Wirtschaftsform ist, warum gehst du nicht dort hin?


----------



## basti313 (13. März 2012)

> ihr kapiert es nicht, gelle?


Du kapierst nicht das das einfach falsch ist. Wäre in den Alpentälern wie vor ein paar hundert Jahren auch heute noch außer Inzucht nichts los, dann könntest du da auch nicht mit dem Mountainbike rumfahren.
Der ganze Kommentar ist nichts anderes als ein erzkonservatives Rumgeheule das mit der Realität in den Alpen nichts zu tun hat.
Wenn man nur anschaut wie extrem die Infrastruktur durch die Mountainbiker in den letzten Jahren verändert wurde, dann braucht man vor E-Bikern keine Angst mehr haben. Denn die Infrastruktur hat sich eigentlich nirgendwo negativ verändert. Wieso sollte dieser positive Wandel durch E-Biker ins negative gedreht werden? Es ist doch eher das Gegenteil der Fall, denn womöglich sparen uns die E-Biker den ein oder anderen Skilift, da sich dieser ohne den Sommerbetrieb am Ende nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## dnM (13. März 2012)

Mich stören die Pedelecs nicht. Ich finde es sogar gut, wenn die Rentner vor die Tür kommen und die Natur genießen. Bisher habe ich auch vornehmlich "ältere" Leute mit den Pedelecs angetroffen. Klar ist es komisch wenn du am Berg fast blau anläufst und entspannt ne Oma mit ihrem Opa an dir vorbeirollt.

Stört mich das? Nö. Ändert das irgendwas an meiner Leistung, nö!

Diese herbeikonstruierte Geschichte von irgendwelchen Pedelecrowdies ist einfach viel zu abstrakt.


----------



## Mountain_Goat (13. März 2012)

... dass einen Dresdener irgendwelche elektrifizierten Weicheier in den Alpen nicht stören, mit denen ich meine Trails zu teilen habe, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Und an die Anderen: wenn ihr erst mal mit solchen Losern über einen kamm geschert werdet - mit den Bike-Rowdys ist das ja sowieso schon der Fall - werdet ihr euch noch umschauen. Und "geh doch nach drüben, wenns die hier nicht passt" habe ich mir schon in den 80ern von den fettesten Kohl-Bimbes-Schwarze-Kasse-Wählern anhören dürfen. Eine wirklich feine Gesellschaft.


----------



## gewitterBiker (13. März 2012)

Mountain_Goat schrieb:


> ... dass einen Dresdener irgendwelche elektrifizierten Weicheier in den Alpen nicht stören, mit denen ich meine Trails zu teilen habe, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Und an die Anderen: wenn ihr erst mal mit solchen Losern über einen kamm geschert werdet - mit den Bike-Rowdys ist das ja sowieso schon der Fall - werdet ihr euch noch umschauen. Und "geh doch nach drüben, wenns die hier nicht passt" habe ich mir schon in den 80ern von den fettesten Kohl-Bimbes-Schwarze-Kasse-Wählern anhören dürfen. Eine wirklich feine Gesellschaft.



Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Problem bei dir liegt und nicht bei den "Anderen".


----------



## 4mate (13. März 2012)

Er ist der Threadstarter mit dem mittlerweile 3. Account in diesem Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (13. März 2012)

> mit denen ich meine Trails zu teilen habe


Ah, da weht es her.



> habe ich mir schon in den 80ern von den fettesten Kohl-Bimbes-Schwarze-Kasse-Wählern anhören dürfen. Eine wirklich feine Gesellschaft.


Claudia, bist du es?


----------



## transalbi (13. März 2012)

Lieber Mountain_Goat! Du bist freiwillig in diesem Forum. Es zwingt dich keiner dazu Beiträge zu lesen, die deiner Meinung nicht entsprechen. Wenn du mit abweichenden Meinungen (in Bezug auf deine Weltsicht) nicht einverstanden bist, dann bleib doch einfach draussen aus diesem Forum.

Albi


----------



## DerJoe (13. März 2012)

transalbi schrieb:


> lieber mountain_goat! Du bist freiwillig in diesem forum. Es zwingt dich keiner dazu beiträge zu lesen, die deiner meinung nicht entsprechen. Wenn du mit abweichenden meinungen (in bezug auf deine weltsicht) nicht einverstanden bist, dann bleib doch einfach draussen aus diesem forum.
> 
> Albi



+1


----------



## 4mate (13. März 2012)

Er ist schon lange draußen, auch außerhalb der Gemeinschaft, gesperrt im IBC-Forum  für immer. Für die 'Alten': Er war Rob_68.

Nun 'arbeitet' er mit Tages- und Stundenaccounts um uns zu beweisen, dass er der einzige richtige Alpenbiker ist und 
alle anderen Flaschen, dass er Recht hat und niemand sonst, eine Wahnvorstellung, bei der sich die betroffene Person 
für eine wichtige Persönlichkeit hält, siehe die einschlägige Fachliteratur dazu.

Das beste ist ihn zu ignorieren, nur nicht auf seine sogenannten Beiträge eingehen,
 die nur zu dem Zwecke erstellt werden, Haß und Zwietracht zu entfachen...


----------



## AlexG86 (13. März 2012)

Ich würde mit dem Ebike über die Alpen fahren. 
Stell ich mir angenehm und spaßig vor. 

Und das obwohl ich hier einige die propagieren das Ebikes ganz schlimme Gefährte
für komplett faule Menschen sind sportlich stehen lassen würde, sowohl 
konditionell als auch bei Abfahrten. 

Das es Menschen gibt die vllt kein Bock drauf haben im Urlaub Sport zu machen 
trotzdem gern mal ne Transalp machen würden leuchtet wohl Keinem Zweifler ein. 
Ist doch nur rummosern weil die Leute die auch ohne Ebike ne Transalp machen fürchten
ihr Privileg gegenüber weniger fiten zu verlieren.


----------



## DFG (13. März 2012)

Jaaaaa, komm gieß noch mal richtig Öl ins Feuer.....
Mein alter Herr hat sich jetzt so ein Pedeldingsda gekauft. Der wird 76 und findet das super. Der fährt auch keine Trails in den Alpen oder sonst wo. Der will nur von A nach B. Und an den Rest wird sich der Beiker der Ausdauerfraktion schon gewöhnen müssen.
Das sind vermutlich die gleichen Fit****er die auf einer CTF die Familienrudel auf einem engen Trail rücksichtlos überholen.
Da ich den ganzen Erguß nicht vollständig gelesen haben, waren die Nazis und Hitler schon am Start?


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2012)

Bisher hat noch keiner einen Godwin-Point gewonnen.


----------



## CrossX (13. März 2012)

Vielleicht hat ja auch nicht jeder Zeit dafür, monatelang auf einen Alpencross hinzutrainieren. Meine Freundin arbeitet im Schichtdienst plus Wochenenddienste. Zusätzlich noch massig Überstunden. Ich habe als Student nun mal etwas mehr Zeit für Training. Wenn wir jetzt gemeinsam nen AC machen wollen, könnten wir niemals auf dem gleichen Level bergauf fahren. Bergab ist sie spitze, fährt DH. Warum also nicht für bergauf etwas motorunterstützung damit auch sie Spass an ihrem Jahresurlaub hat. Oder ist man erst ein richtiger Mountainbiker wenn man mindestens 2000HM über 7Tage am Stück halten kann


----------



## Anselm_X (13. März 2012)

DFG schrieb:


> Da ich den ganzen Erguß nicht vollständig gelesen haben, waren die Nazis und Hitler schon am Start?



Nee, bisher nur die Kommunisten, guckst Du hier:


> Es gibt genügend Länder in denen Kapitalismus nicht die vorherrschende Wirtschaftsform ist, warum gehst du nicht dort hin?



Kann man aber m. M. nach schon als *plonk* werten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (13. März 2012)

Voll die Paranoia hier.. Wer sich selbst dann und wann in den Bergen aufhält MUSS es anderen auch gönnen.. oder alle bleiben Zuhause und lassen die Natur "unberührt"...

Als ob auf einmal 10.000 Fette mit dem Elektrorad das Unterholz plattwalzen und ihre McDonalds Tüten da liegen lassen..


----------



## DerJoe (13. März 2012)

Also halten wir als Grund-Tenor dieser Diskussion doch mal fest:
Im Prinzip finden das alle okay, bis auf ein paar Misanthropen.

Es ist schön, hier doch noch einige Menschen anzutreffen, die ihren Denkapparat auch noch für etwas anderes benutzen, als hadersüchtige Pamphlete zu verfassen und Intoleranz zu schüren.


----------



## cännondäler__ (13. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich schreibe es gerne nochmal: Ich hätte keine Lust mit meinem sackschweren Pedelec über die Alpen zu fahren, auch nicht mit "zwischentanken" an jeder verfügbaren Hütte (hoffentlich sind es dazwischen max. 800hm...). Und dem, der es lustig findet den Leuten nachts das Ladekabel abzustöpseln sei gesagt, daß der Akku in 2h voll ist.
Mit so einem schweren Teil und zusätzlichem Rucksack(+Ladegerät) S1-2-Trails zu fahren ist auch für einigermaßen fahrtechnisch gute Leute kein Genuss. Daher sollte sich das Gros der elektrifizierten Biker auf breiten Zufahrten zu irgendwelchen Spots (Hütten etc.) aufhalten, nehme ich an. 
Insgesamt sehe ich die Entwicklung eher positiv:
+ schwächere Biker/-innen können mit stärkeren kleine bis mittlere Touren unternehmen
+ Leute mit körperlichen Defiziten kommen raus aus ihrer Bude. Das damit ein Plus an Lebensqualität einhergeht und gleichzeitig die Wahrnehmung "normaler Biker" etwas entspannter werden könnte ist ein Nebeneffekt.
+ Pendler wie ich sparen Sprit/CO2/Abgase etc. (mein Akku kriegt Strom aus regenerativen Quellen)
Die meisten Pedelec-Nutzer auf einem Haufen habe ich übrigens letztes Jahr bei einer Tour (ohne Motor) mit meiner Frau im Tannheimer Tal gesehen. Schade, daß meine Frau keines hatte, dann hätte ich nicht ständig warten müssen....
cännondäler


----------



## Sun on Tour (13. März 2012)

Hi,

bevor sich das hier alles in Harmonie auflöst, noch einmal etwas ohne Pedelecs:





Macht sicher auf dem Singletrail keinen Spaß, weil zu schwer, zu anfällig etc...

Ciao

Roland


----------



## Livanh (14. März 2012)

bin ich mit meinem nichtspass-weil-zu-schwer pedelec eigentlich noch unsportlich wenn ich damit dann 6000hm touren/tag fahre?
hab gehöhrt dieses mx fahren ist auch nur was für fernsehsportler. hat einen motor.


----------



## Hofbiker (14. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Also halten wir als Grund-Tenor dieser Diskussion doch mal fest:
> Im Prinzip finden das alle okay, bis auf ein paar Misanthropen.
> 
> Es ist schön, hier doch noch einige Menschen anzutreffen, die ihren Denkapparat auch noch für etwas anderes benutzen, als hadersüchtige Pamphlete zu verfassen und Intoleranz zu schüren.



Der ist Gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (14. März 2012)

+1


----------



## scottiee (14. März 2012)

ahh, wie geil. macht weiter leute. mir war eh den ganzen tag langweilig im büro.

you made my day 

und jetzt weiter, feuer frei. muss den morgigen tag ja auch noch irgendwie totkriegen


----------



## transalbi (14. März 2012)

Da sollten wir uns jetzt den ernsteren Themen zuwenden wie zum Beispiel der Frage, welche Routen prinzipiell in Frage kommen könnten, ausgehend von den Passübergängen. Gesetzt ist sicher der Pass da Costainas, dort habe ich schon welche mit 28er-Normalrädern gesehen.
Pfitscher Joch geht sicher auch, wenn auch mit Schiebepassagen gewürzt, bei denen man ab und zu das Bike auch anlupfen muss.
Fernpass geht auch. Abschluss über Tremalzo sollte auch kein Problem sein. Da fällt mir bestimmt noch mehr ein.

Albi


----------



## Dr.Struggle (14. März 2012)

dre schrieb:


> ...wer seinen fetten Ar$ch samt normalen Bike nicht bewegt bekommt, soll es bleiben lassen und einem nicht auch noch motorunterstütz im Wege rumeiern.
> Was machen die ganzen Krachlatten eigentlich, wenn mal was technisches an ihren Boliden im Gelände kaputt geht? ADAC anrufen?


 
 Genau meine Meinung!

Es gibt bereits genug zerstörte Trails in den Alpen (mit Sperrungen als Folge...) weil viele Vollpfosten den Unterschied zu einem Bikepark nicht kennen.Hurra wenn jetzt so "Experten" mit total übergewichtigen E-Bikes auch noch antanzen 

In den Alpen haben solche Dreckskisten NICHTS verloren!!


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. März 2012)

Endlich mal ein Insider!



Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt bereits genug zerstörte Trails in den Alpen (mit Sperrungen als Folge...) ...



Ich hatte dazu schon mal einen eigenen Thread gestartet: Also wo sind diese Trails?

Ciao

Roland


----------



## sebamedd (14. März 2012)

> Was ist dann mit der ganzen "Carbon statt Kondition" Fraktion? Ich finde die gehört dann auch nicht auf den Berg



Lass mich raten, dem Spruch nach zu urteilen gehörst du zur "weder Karbon noch Kondition" Fraktion?  Als ob die 3 Kg soviel ausmachen... Ist natürlich ne angenehme Erklärung warum das Alu-Bike nicht von selber den Berg hochrollt. Isst der Karbon-heini am Mittag dann ne grosse Portion salzige Suppe ist er wieder genauso schwer.


----------



## on any sunday (15. März 2012)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung!
> 
> Es gibt bereits genug zerstörte Trails in den Alpen (mit Sperrungen als Folge...) weil viele Vollpfosten den Unterschied zu einem Bikepark nicht kennen.Hurra wenn jetzt so "Experten" mit total übergewichtigen E-Bikes auch noch antanzen
> 
> In den Alpen haben solche Dreckskisten NICHTS verloren!!



Ist das deine Bewerbung als Alpenblockwart?


----------



## 4mate (15. März 2012)

...manche habe eben den Schuss nicht gehört

http://www.nkreisen.de/unser_aktueller_reisekatalog_von_htc


----------



## damage0099 (15. März 2012)

...was ein Link!


----------



## polo (15. März 2012)

was meint ihr: korreliert der grad der ebikeablehnung mit dem zeitumfang, den man in den bergen verbringt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (15. März 2012)

polo schrieb:


> was meint ihr: korreliert der grad der ebikeablehnung mit dem zeitumfang, den man in den bergen verbringt?



Mit anderen Worten, je länger man sich im Gebirge aufhält, desto egozentrischer wird man?

Das sollte man tatsächlich mal untersuchen.


----------



## polo (15. März 2012)

das klingt schon wieder so negativ.


----------



## DerJoe (15. März 2012)

Hmm... dünnere Luft, Tätigkeit im anaeroben Bereich, evtl. Unterversorgung des Gehirns mit Sauerstoff, das womöglich über längere Zeit. Da kanns schon sein, dass dann ein paar Gehirnzellen absterben. Wenn man vorher nur 3 hatte, wirds eng.


----------



## basti313 (15. März 2012)

> Lass mich raten, dem Spruch nach zu urteilen gehörst du zur "weder Karbon noch Kondition" Fraktion?  Als ob die 3 Kg soviel ausmachen... Ist natürlich ne angenehme Erklärung warum das Alu-Bike nicht von selber den Berg hochrollt. Isst der Karbon-heini am Mittag dann ne grosse Portion salzige Suppe ist er wieder genauso schwer.


Könntest du es sein lassen Blödsinn über etwas zu schreiben, dass du aus einem Zusammenhang raus reißt?
Und erst diffamieren, dann diskutieren...ganz großes Kino...



> Es gibt bereits genug zerstörte Trails in den Alpen (mit Sperrungen als Folge...) weil viele Vollpfosten den Unterschied zu einem Bikepark nicht kennen.Hurra wenn jetzt so "Experten" mit total übergewichtigen E-Bikes auch noch antanzen


Gesperrte Trails in den Alpen? Ich habe schon Sperrungen wegen natürlicher Erosion gesehen, aber keine weil ein Radler was kaputt gemacht hätte.



> ...manche habe eben den Schuss nicht gehört


??? Wie meinen?



> was meint ihr: korreliert der grad der ebikeablehnung mit dem zeitumfang, den man in den bergen verbringt?


Ich glaube nicht...


----------



## 4mate (15. März 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> ??? Wie meinen?


Lern richtig zitieren

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_replying


----------



## basti313 (15. März 2012)

Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Und offensichtlich wusstest du wer gemeint ist.


----------



## polo (15. März 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht...


wieso nicht?


----------



## powderJO (15. März 2012)

transalbi schrieb:


> Da sollten wir uns jetzt den ernsteren Themen zuwenden wie zum Beispiel der Frage, welche Routen prinzipiell in Frage kommen könnten, ausgehend von den Passübergängen. Gesetzt ist sicher der Pass da Costainas, dort habe ich schon welche mit ...



wenn e-bikes erst mal ein massenphänomen sind, werden die passübergänge sowieso an die neue zielgruppe angepasst und ausgebaut. passiert ja jetzt schon bei vielen zufahrten zu hütten. 

für mtbler, die etwas fahrtechnik haben, ist mit aktuellen e-bikes vermutlich aktuell auch sowas wie der fimberpass ab heidelbergerhütte zum großteil fahrbar  jedenfalls wenn ich meine erfahrungen zugrundelege, die ich bei der begegnung mit stanciu machen konnte. sowas wie schlüsseljoch wird damit zum kindergeburtstag.


----------



## Beaker_ (15. März 2012)

Hast du ein Autogramm ergattert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (15. März 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Und offensichtlich wusstest du wer gemeint ist.


Wie süß, ein ignorantes, rechthaberisches Alphamännchen 

Wenn man in einem Internetforum schreiben will, sollte man auch die Möglichkeiten der Forensoftware kennen und nutzen können.
Wenn man diese Möglichkeiten nicht kennt, und darauf per  Link  in die Frequently Asked Questions darauf hingewiesen wird, 
wie man es richtig macht,  so bedanken sich in vergleichbaren Fällen andere User dafür.

Du aber  erwartest vom geneigten Leser dass bei 4 zitierten  Beiträgen von 4 verschiedenen Usern in deinem Beitrag jeder zuerst wieder hoch scrollen muss, um nachzulesen und zu suchen, wer was geschrieben hat? 
Ein - gelinde gesagt- ziemlich egoistisches und respektloses Verhalten.
 Vom mangelnden Leseverständnis will ich lieber erst gar nicht reden.


----------



## Denzinger (19. März 2012)

transalbi schrieb:


> Da sollten wir uns jetzt den ernsteren Themen zuwenden wie zum Beispiel der Frage, welche Routen prinzipiell in Frage kommen könnten, ausgehend von den Passübergängen. Gesetzt ist sicher der Pass da Costainas, dort habe ich schon welche mit 28er-Normalrädern gesehen.
> Pfitscher Joch geht sicher auch, wenn auch mit Schiebepassagen gewürzt, bei denen man ab und zu das Bike auch anlupfen muss.
> Fernpass geht auch. Abschluss über Tremalzo sollte auch kein Problem sein. Da fällt mir bestimmt noch mehr ein.
> 
> Albi


Da stellt sich die Frage, welcher Personenkreis kommt denn für so eine E-Bike Tour in Frage. Von Haus aus sportliche die nur keine Zeit zum Trainieren haben, oder die halt über die Alpen wollen, weil es "hipp" ist, oder oder?

Gibt´s schon Erfahrungen in der Richtung?
Würde mich nur malso interessieren, dann weis man auf was mich in Zukunft einzustellen hat

Danke


----------



## transalbi (19. März 2012)

Eine glasklare und durchaus sinnvolle Konstellation gibt es nach meinen Erfahrungen: wenn Partner über die Alpen wollen und es gibt deutliche Leistungsunterschiede, die auch durch Training nicht wettzumachen sind. Eingrenzend wirkt auf jeden Fall, ob es denjenigen überhaupt Spass macht, auf Schotterpisten und  leichten Trails zu fahren. Wenn überhaupt keine Affinität zum MTB da ist, dann werden diese Leute auch kein Interesse an einer Transalp haben, zumindest unter einer solchen, wie sie hier im Forum diskutiert werden.
In meiner Partnerschaft ist es zum Beispiel der Fall, dass die Leistungsunterschiede einfach da sind, wir aber sehr gerne zusammen offroad fahren. Einerseits lösen wir das durch ein MTB-Tandem (siehe zum Beispiel hier: http://www.transalp.info/easy-Transalps/index.php).
Andererseits haben wir in Österreich mal ausprobiert, wie das mit einem MTB-E-Bike funktioniert. Da mögen die Intoleranten die Nase rümpfen, wie sie wollen. Das Erlebnis war eine Offenbarung. Eine absolut stressfreie MTB-Tour mit hohem Erlebniswert und für uns beide.
Wenn ich diese Erfahrungen auf eine MTB-Transalp übertrage, wird mir allerdings nicht bange, dass die klassischen Routen bald durch EBike überfüllt sein werden. Es gibt so viele limitierende Faktoren, wie zum Beispiel die Batterieleistung, Gesamtgewicht, evtl. Schiebepassagen. Längere Tragepassagen fallen ganz aus, insofern reduzieren sich mögliche Transalprouten von ganz alleine.


Albi


----------



## basti313 (19. März 2012)

> Wenn man in einem Internetforum schreiben will, sollte man auch die Möglichkeiten der Forensoftware kennen und nutzen können.


Ja. Nur Leuten die grundlegende Diskussionsregeln nicht kennen und dann anfangen mich über technische Möglichkeiten aufklären zu wollen werde ich bestimmt nicht folgen.
Das du den letzten Post schon wieder mit einer Beleidigung angefangen hast ist absolut unterste Schublade. Das die Forenführung hier so schlecht ist und so einen miesen Stil zulässt finde ich schade. Aber es gibt ja zum Glück technische Möglichkeiten wie die Ignore Liste, auf der du nun bei mir stehst.



polo schrieb:


> wieso nicht?


Ich wohne selbst kurz vor den Alpen und habe viel Kontakt mit Leuten die viel in den Alpen sind. Da gibt es niemanden der sich über zu viele Leute aufregt. Weder auf Skitouren noch auf Radtouren. Wenn wir niemanden sehen wollen, dann fahren/gehen wir mit der Stirnlampe los und fertig. Wenn wir frischen Schnee wollen fahren wir los wenn es noch schneit.

Insofern kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich jemand, der wirklich Alpen-affin ist, ein Problem mit Wohlfühl-Transalps hat. Wenn die im Wellnesshotel um 8Uhr ihr Frühstück bekommen ist ein richtiger Alpinist schon kurz vor dem ersten Gipfel  

Außerdem, wie unten zu lesen, das Problem mit Partnern/Freunden. Als jemand der richtig viel unterwegs ist hat man eher das Problem hat das Mitfahrer konditionell den Touren nicht genügen. Dann muss man selber zurück schalten...nen E-Bike ist dann doch eine gute Möglichkeit damit jeder seiner Leistungsfähigkeit entsprechend fahren kann und man trotzdem zusammen mit Freunden auf der Hütte sitzen kann.



Denzinger schrieb:


> Da stellt sich die Frage, welcher Personenkreis kommt denn für so eine E-Bike Tour in Frage. Von Haus aus sportliche die nur keine Zeit zum Trainieren haben, oder die halt über die Alpen wollen, weil es "hipp" ist, oder oder?
> 
> Gibt´s schon Erfahrungen in der Richtung?
> Würde mich nur malso interessieren, dann weis man auf was mich in Zukunft einzustellen hat
> ...


Das Problem an der Transalp ist doch auch, dass man 6 Tage jeweils 5-8 Stunden auf dem Bock sitzt. Wenn man da nicht genug trainiert hat fault einem auch mit E-Motor der Hintern auf dem Sattel weg. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Rücken eines Maustreibers der plötzlich nicht mehr 8 Stunden im Bürostuhl sitzt sondern mit nem 5kg Rucksack auf nem MTB.

Ich selber habe bei den Thema Transalp mehr Sorgen in Bezug auf meinen Hintern und Rücken als auf meine Beine.



transalbi schrieb:


> Eine glasklare und durchaus sinnvolle Konstellation gibt es nach meinen Erfahrungen: wenn Partner über die Alpen wollen und es gibt deutliche Leistungsunterschiede, die auch durch Training nicht wettzumachen sind.
> ...
> Es gibt so viele limitierende Faktoren, wie zum Beispiel die Batterieleistung, Gesamtgewicht, evtl. Schiebepassagen. Längere Tragepassagen fallen ganz aus, insofern reduzieren sich mögliche Transalprouten von ganz alleine.
> 
> ...


Ich sehe da nur positives. Wie oben ausgeführt muss der Partner mit E-Bike  grundsätzlich Transalp tauglich sein und dann kann man einfach etwas härtere Etappen fahren als ohne E-Bike. Ein Problem mit Trails sehe ich nicht, denn auf ner Transalp schränkt man sich da oft eh etwas ein. Muss ja nicht total Alpin werden.
Das einzige Problem sehe ich darin, dass man trotzdem als Partner wieder schuld ist und die Alpen aufgeschüttet hat und am Ende das schwere E-Bike rumschiebt/trägt


----------



## Deleted 135471 (19. März 2012)

.


----------



## polo (20. März 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Ich wohne selbst kurz vor den Alpen und habe viel Kontakt mit Leuten die viel in den Alpen sind. Da gibt es niemanden der sich über zu viele Leute aufregt. Weder auf Skitouren noch auf Radtouren. Wenn wir niemanden sehen wollen, dann fahren/gehen wir mit der Stirnlampe los und fertig. Wenn wir frischen Schnee wollen fahren wir los wenn es noch schneit.
> 
> Insofern kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich jemand, der wirklich Alpen-affin ist, ein Problem mit Wohlfühl-Transalps hat. Wenn die im Wellnesshotel um 8Uhr ihr Frühstück bekommen ist ein richtiger Alpinist schon kurz vor dem ersten Gipfel


anekdotische evidenz bringt uns hier nicht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (20. März 2012)

Ist aber besser als gar keine Evidenz


----------



## eblitz0 (21. März 2013)

Hallo,ich bin neu hier und ich wundere mich was Alles über E-Bikes losgelassen wird.Ich gehöre zu den Rentnern die es vom Bike haut weil sie nicht fahren können.Wenn man im Allgäu in den Bergen mit dem E-Bike unterwegs ist begegnen einem oft genug junge Biker die mit ihren teueren Maschinen keine Ahnung vom biken haben und mit hochrotem Kopf die Forststraßen hinauffahren.Ich möchte an Alle appelieren,werdet erst mal so alt dann werden wir sehen wer von den Kritikern noch in den Bergen bike't.


----------



## 4mate (21. März 2013)

Gut gesprochen, Gottfried Eblitz!


----------



## wolfk (21. März 2013)

eblitz0 schrieb:


> Hallo,ich bin neu hier und ich wundere mich was Alles über E-Bikes losgelassen wird.



Da hast du aber einen alten Thread wieder ausgegraben.
Inzwischen ist die Stimmung aber auch im IBC-Forum etwas sachlicher (toleranter) geworden.



eblitz0 schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu den Rentnern die es vom Bike haut weil sie nicht fahren können.



Ich auch!



eblitz0 schrieb:


> Wenn man im Allgäu in den Bergen mit dem E-Bike unterwegs ist begegnen einem oft genug junge Biker die mit ihren teueren Maschinen keine Ahnung vom biken haben und mit hochrotem Kopf die Forststraßen hinauffahren.



Auch schon beobachtet.
Aber auch da muss man differenzieren.
Wohnst du nicht direkt am Alpenrand fehlt dir halt evtl. die Trainingsmöglichkeit für lange Anstiege und du musst dich erst eingewöhnen.
Und das ein teueres, superleichtes Hightec-Bike fehlende Kondition und Fahrtechnik nicht ersetzt, merkt so mancher erst nach dem Kauf - der Händler erzählt es ja nicht jedem Anfänger. 



eblitz0 schrieb:


> Ich möchte an Alle appelieren,werdet erst mal so alt dann werden wir sehen wer von den Kritikern noch in den Bergen bike't.



Wir werden es wohl nicht mehr erleben!


----------



## Monsterwade (21. März 2013)

Was passiert wohl, wenn eine Gruppe Ebiker auf eine Alp-Hütte kommt und alle
ihre Akkus laden wollen. Hab mal erlebt, was passiert wenn eine Blondine ihren
Fön mit in die Berge schleppt. Der Hüttenwirt und seine Sicherung waren nicht 
gerade begeistert )


----------



## wolfk (21. März 2013)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Was passiert wohl, wenn eine Gruppe Ebiker auf eine Alp-Hütte kommt und alle
> ihre Akkus laden wollen. Hab mal erlebt, was passiert wenn eine Blondine ihren
> Fön mit in die Berge schleppt. Der Hüttenwirt und seine Sicherung waren nicht
> gerade begeistert )



Ich löse das "Problem" mit einem Ersatzakku im Rucksack.

Am 2. Tag meiner "Top of Graubünden I"-Tour im letzten Jahr
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/223407335
habe ich den aber erst nach dem Majolapass "sicherheitshalber" eingesetzt.


----------

